# Commercial Grinder advice.



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey. Any advice on a good value commercial grinder that can cope with espresso AND filter at high quantities?

I don't want too spend alot, but throw your suggestions at me and we can go from there.

I use a Krup expert for personal use.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are none......without either spending an awful lot or having 2 grinders. that said, the Niche Zero may well fit the bill. A lot of forum metres are receiving theirs as we speak, so hang around and listen to their comments


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> There are none......without either spending an awful lot or having 2 grinders. that said, the Niche Zero may well fit the bill. A lot of forum metres are receiving theirs as we speak, so hang around and listen to their comments


Didn't think the niche had the duty cycle for commercial use except possibly as a decaf or guest bean grinder. Would happily be proven wrong though.


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

Cheers. Ill keep an eye out for comments.

I know they can run into the thousands, but i feel I don't need to spend that much. Maybe 2 is an option but finding the space at home is something I am weary about.

I'll look at the niche zero too.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Theres no cheap new option without some compromise.

You basically need something like a K30 twin or DC Two.

The cheaper alternative would be the cheapest flat burr commercial grinder you can buy, maybe Fiorenzato, and a Baratza Sette with brew burrs.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

EK43 can do both but it's big and ain't cheap



dev said:


> Theres no cheap new option without some compromise.
> 
> You basically need something like a K30 twin or DC Two.
> 
> The cheaper alternative would be the cheapest flat burr commercial grinder you can buy, maybe Fiorenzato, and a Baratza Sette with brew burrs.


Whut


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dev said:


> Theres no cheap new option without some compromise...... Baratza Sette with brew burrs.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Santos? The EK lookalike? For switching between filter and espresso the EK does it with ease (but espresso range isn't great, though there are Turkish burrs which help)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> There are none......without either spending an awful lot or having 2 grinders. that said, the Niche Zero may well fit the bill. A lot of forum metres are receiving theirs as we speak, so hang around and listen to their comments


The santos will do the job very well


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hang on......is this in a commercial setting or for home use?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

UncleNathan said:


> Hey. Any advice on a good value commercial grinder that can cope with espresso AND filter at *high quantities*?
> 
> I don't want too spend alot, but throw your suggestions at me and we can go from there.
> 
> *I use a Krup expert for personal use*.





dfk41 said:


> Hang on......is this in a commercial setting or for home use?


I'm guessing it's in a commercial setting, but I may be reading it wrong..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Santos? The EK lookalike? For switching between filter and espresso the EK does it with ease (but espresso range isn't great, though there are Turkish burrs which help)


  IMG_20180926_082207 by wjheenan, on Flickr

That's where I grind for a 28-30 secs shot on average with a 20g dose


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> I'm guessing it's in a commercial setting, but I may be reading it wrong..


Maybe 2 is an option but finding the space at home is something I am weary about.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Could you clarify more what you're looking to use it or them for?

Even if a grinder can do both, if you're also mentioning "high quantities" what do you mean by that etc.?

To an extent you can buy and make a mistake, sell and then buy again but it costs in time or money one way or the other.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I would have though a dedicated retail grinder would be the best option. It may really be intended to switch settings accurately. Or what ever fresh roasters use when they offer various grinds but I would have though most would use separate grinders. I've no experience of grinders like these, EK, Santos, Bun if that is spelled correctly or this one that I have had a half hearted interest in

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/dip-retail-grinder-dk-30/








Not that I would buy one.

John


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Hang on......is this in a commercial setting or for home use?


Its home use, but for commercial reasons. I may have found a way around buying one also.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I sling my old beans through the EK when I go to the barbers as she has a filter machine for customers. Handy as the bag clips underneath and I just pour them in the top using a jug. I used to use the Major but was a bit messy.


----------



## Mark1966 (Oct 25, 2018)

I used to have a compak k6 ....Far too big in domestic enviroment IMHO


----------

